# ELicense Control Centre Version 6.12.6.1282 - Did it delete your licenses?



## MarcusD (Jan 23, 2021)

Just updated to this version of the eLC and it's removed my licenses from the dongle and will not let me re-activate them.

Sent a support ticket to Steinberg but thought I'd ask on here if any of you have experienced this too?


----------



## JohnG (Jan 23, 2021)

Wow. So sorry.


----------



## JLKooistra (Jan 23, 2021)

Sorry to hear that, ran the 'check & maintanance ..' just an hour ago, no issues, licenses still there.




(W10/pro)


----------



## MarcusD (Jan 23, 2021)

JLKooistra said:


> Sorry to hear that, ran the 'check & maintanance ..' just an hour ago, no issues, licenses still there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noticed yours says 6.11 and not 6.12. Not sure how they roll out their updates, but pretty sure it would be a universal roll out.

I remember people having issues when upgrading to C 11 with the eLC not working or licenses missing. 

Survived that one though! 😄

Oh well, probably wont hear anything until Tuesday or maybe end of next week.


----------



## MarcusD (Jan 23, 2021)

JohnG said:


> Wow. So sorry.



Dont send flowers John, it's not that bad 😄


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 23, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> Dont send flowers John, it's not that bad 😄


Just Updated from 1281 to 1282 on Win10 Pro Desktop PC. All fine .... and (2) e-Licensers in use. 
Hope you get sorted quickly !


----------



## MarcusD (Jan 23, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Just Updated from 1281 to 1282 on Win10 Pro Desktop PC. All fine .... and (2) e-Licensers in use.
> Hope you get sorted quickly !



Good to know! Fingers crossed it's not a common issue that crops up.

Be great when they eventually scrap the dongle. Has its merits but would prefer to be without one.


----------



## zvenx (Jan 23, 2021)

I was on 1279, I updated to 1282 just to test it for you.
Nope my licenses are all fine still.
Sorry
rsp


----------



## MarcusD (Jan 23, 2021)

zvenx said:


> I was on 1279, I updated to 1282 just to test it for you.
> Nope my licenses are all fine still.
> Sorry
> rsp



Love how you took a risk to check for me. You're living on the edge !


----------



## JLKooistra (Jan 23, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> Noticed yours says 6.11 and not 6.12. Not sure how they roll out their updates, but pretty sure it would be a universal roll out.
> 
> I remember people having issues when upgrading to C 11 with the eLC not working or licenses missing.
> 
> ...


Apologies, checked on the wrong machine ;(
Switched PC's, checked most recent one but still all OK.


----------



## BasariStudios (Jan 25, 2021)

It did happen to me few times but it is not deleted licenses, the actual
key is the problem i think. Restarting the PC fixed it for me.


----------



## MarcusD (Jan 25, 2021)

BasariStudios said:


> It did happen to me few times but it is not deleted licenses, the actual
> key is the problem i think. Restarting the PC fixed it for me.


Not so lucky here. Even the re-install of the software hasn't change it. Wondering if maybe my dongle is on it's way out considering it's the one from SX3 days.. Although I'd expect the PC not to pick it up on a USB port.


----------

